# Sorted, no longer required. Two small wheels wanted



## newfhouse (6 Sep 2016)

I'm after a pair of small bike wheels, 16, 18 or preferably 20 inches, as I'm building a training cart for my Newfoundland dog (like this one).



If anyone has an unwanted child's bike they've been planning to dispose of I'll be interested in doing a deal. I'm in south London.


----------



## newfhouse (6 Sep 2016)

User said:


> I have one used Brompton front wheel, somewhere.


Thanks. If I can find another similar I'll see if I can relieve you of it.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (7 Sep 2016)

A bike recycling place near you might give them for a donation.
Thread derailing  what is a training cart for dogs? It seems a cruel contraption to me, but then I am a (mad) cat lady


----------



## newfhouse (7 Sep 2016)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Thread derailing  what is a training cart for dogs? It seems a cruel contraption to me, but then I am a (mad) cat lady


Not cruel at all. Newfoundlands are a working breed and, like all dogs, are happiest when their instinctive behaviours are recognised and used. Informative article http://newf-friends.blogspot.co.uk/2014/11/draft-work-with-your-newf.html.


----------



## newfhouse (7 Sep 2016)

User said:


> Or the recycling centre where people discard perfectly good bikes. If they have a couple of kids bikes, and you ask nicely, they may let you take a couple of wheels.


I've never managed this successfully. Perhaps I haven't asked nicely enough.


----------



## raleighnut (7 Sep 2016)

You might be better looking for an old trailer, the wheels on that might be single sided (with a stub axle)


----------



## shouldbeinbed (7 Sep 2016)

You might do better hunting Gumtree or Freegle or the local Freecycle website /twitter feed than a recycling place that will have rules/guidelines on who can benefit from donations and will likely only discard stuff that is too damaged to use safely. 

Many council tips nowadays also don't let you take stuff out once its been dumped.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (7 Sep 2016)

A Bribe or just buying it like any other punter? 

In which case Gumtree or the free sites may be a more economic option.


----------



## newfhouse (7 Sep 2016)

All good suggestions, I just thought I'd asks here on the off-chance. I'm not a fan of stub axles on these lightweight carts as they can move quite fast and do hurt when an overenthusiastic dog runs it into the back of your leg. Keeping the wheel within the frame is better, trust me.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (7 Sep 2016)

newfhouse said:


> Not cruel at all. Newfoundlands are a working breed and, like all dogs, are happiest when their instinctive behaviours are recognised and used. Informative article http://newf-friends.blogspot.co.uk/2014/11/draft-work-with-your-newf.html.


Did you try Freecycle?
I'm away to read your link


----------



## newfhouse (14 Oct 2016)

User said:


> Did you get yourself sorted?


Yes, thanks Adrian. EBay was fruitful but I haven't had a chance to start the construction yet. I should have updated the thread.


----------

